# Price For A 2007 Outback Sydney 32Bhds?



## MelkinWI (Jun 1, 2011)

We would like to sell our 2007 Outback Sydney 32BHDS and are not sure what to list it at. Prices seem to be all over the map in our research. It has been well cared for and kept indoors over the winter. We are located in WI near Oshkosh (if that matters). Any suggestions?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

MelkinWI said:


> We would like to sell our 2007 Outback Sydney 32BHDS and are not sure what to list it at. Prices seem to be all over the map in our research. It has been well cared for and kept indoors over the winter. We are located in WI near Oshkosh (if that matters). Any suggestions?


The best guide, and the one dealerships use, is NADA. Here's what I found:
http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/2007/Keystone-RV/M-31-RQS-35/Standard-Equipment

Hope this helps!
Darlene


----------



## MelkinWI (Jun 1, 2011)

mountainlady56 said:


> We would like to sell our 2007 Outback Sydney 32BHDS and are not sure what to list it at. Prices seem to be all over the map in our research. It has been well cared for and kept indoors over the winter. We are located in WI near Oshkosh (if that matters). Any suggestions?


The best guide, and the one dealerships use, is NADA. Here's what I found:
http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/2007/Keystone-RV/M-31-RQS-35/Standard-Equipment

Hope this helps!
Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks, Darlene, we have looked at that and think we priced it right, but then I saw several 2008's priced lower (but still some 2007's priced quite a bit higher), so I just thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone had an opinion. Thanks for the link though...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

MelkinWI said:


> We would like to sell our 2007 Outback Sydney 32BHDS and are not sure what to list it at. Prices seem to be all over the map in our research. It has been well cared for and kept indoors over the winter. We are located in WI near Oshkosh (if that matters). Any suggestions?


The best guide, and the one dealerships use, is NADA. Here's what I found:
http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/2007/Keystone-RV/M-31-RQS-35/Standard-Equipment

Hope this helps!
Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks, Darlene, we have looked at that and think we priced it right, but then I saw several 2008's priced lower (but still some 2007's priced quite a bit higher), so I just thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone had an opinion. Thanks for the link though...
[/quote]

With the market like it is, you may have to go lower. Things are tough all over!! Kinda like home mortgages being more than what your home is valued at, now!! :-(
Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MelkinWI said:


> We would like to sell our 2007 Outback Sydney 32BHDS and are not sure what to list it at. Prices seem to be all over the map in our research. It has been well cared for and kept indoors over the winter. We are located in WI near Oshkosh (if that matters). Any suggestions?


The best guide, and the one dealerships use, is NADA. Here's what I found:
http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/2007/Keystone-RV/M-31-RQS-35/Standard-Equipment

Hope this helps!
Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks, Darlene, we have looked at that and think we priced it right, but then I saw several 2008's priced lower (but still some 2007's priced quite a bit higher), so I just thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone had an opinion. Thanks for the link though...
[/quote]

Your location makes a lot of difference, where are you?


----------



## MelkinWI (Jun 1, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> We would like to sell our 2007 Outback Sydney 32BHDS and are not sure what to list it at. Prices seem to be all over the map in our research. It has been well cared for and kept indoors over the winter. We are located in WI near Oshkosh (if that matters). Any suggestions?


The best guide, and the one dealerships use, is NADA. Here's what I found:
http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/2007/Keystone-RV/M-31-RQS-35/Standard-Equipment

Hope this helps!
Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks, Darlene, we have looked at that and think we priced it right, but then I saw several 2008's priced lower (but still some 2007's priced quite a bit higher), so I just thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone had an opinion. Thanks for the link though...
[/quote]

Your location makes a lot of difference, where are you?
[/quote]

We're in Oshkosh, WI.

Marissa


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Based on your location you will need to use the lower values you see. The reason is the distance from the manufacture, if you look at prices on the web the units on the coasts will be selling for much more as the initial transportation costs get wrapped into the price.


----------



## MelkinWI (Jun 1, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Based on your location you will need to use the lower values you see. The reason is the distance from the manufacture, if you look at prices on the web the units on the coasts will be selling for much more as the initial transportation costs get wrapped into the price.


Thanks for the feedback; I really appreciate it. The NADA Low Retail came in at about $21, 500 (and it is excellent condition - High was almost $26K). We were pricing it at $19,500, but perhaps we need to go lower. I appreciate your thoughts,

Marissa


----------

